# [RISOLTO]:impostare lingua italiana

## trigg

buongiorno a tutti

dopo aver fatto il tetnativo andato a buonfine di installare gentoo

ho reinstallato il sistema per acquisire più esperienza , padronanza e sicurezza nell'installazione del sistema.

anche il secondo tentativo (c'è ne sarà un terzo) è andato bene , ma ho dimenticato di dare i comandi

nano -w /etc/locale.gen

locale-gen

eselect locale set n°

quindi mi ritrovo il sistema con lingua ingelese

è possibile ovviare a questa dimenticanza ?

grazie per la vostra generosa pazienza e disponibilitàLast edited by trigg on Thu Jun 21, 2018 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Certo basta seguire la guida di localizzazione.

In pratica devi solo soltanto fare gli stessi passaggi che avresti fatto nell'installazione.

----------

## trigg

alcune voci sono in italiano mentre le voci del menu e delle toolbar sono ancora in ingelse

 :Exclamation: 

```
trigg@gento ~ $ locale -a

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

it_IT

it_IT.iso88591
```

```
trigg@gento ~ $ locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=aa_DJ.utf8

LC_CTYPE="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_TIME="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_PAPER="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_NAME="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_ALL=

trigg@gento ~ $ 

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare il contenuto del file /etc/locale.gen

----------

## trigg

certo che si ^_^

```
# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system.

# See the locale.gen(5) man page for more details.

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale name> <charset>

#

# Where <locale name> starts with a name as found in /usr/share/i18n/locales/.

# It must be unique in the file as it is used as the key to locale variables.

# For non-default encodings, the <charset> is typically appended.

#

# Where <charset> is a charset located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/ (sans any

# suffix like ".gz").

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

it_IT ISO-8859-1
```

----------

## sabayonino

il mio locale.gen è impostatto così

```
en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

```

a te manca l'utf8 che è quello più utilizzato (diciamo che è quasi un default su molti casi , in primis la navigazione)

ti ricordo che il manuale gentoo è benfornito e documentato su tutti i fronti. Ne hai da leggere...

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come ha detto sabayonino metti anche UTF-8.

Quello che non capisco e' da dove arrivi aa_DJ.utf8 che si vede dal comando locale.

eselect locale list cosa ritorna?

----------

## trigg

ho trovato questa risposta

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-919154-start-0.html

devo installare anche X11?

```
[ Results for search key : X11 ]

Searching...

*  dev-haskell/x11

      Latest version available: 1.8-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 187 KiB

      Homepage:      https://github.com/xmonad/X11

      Description:   A binding to the X11 graphics library

      License:       BSD

*  dev-haskell/x11-xft

      Latest version available: 0.3.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 14 KiB

      Homepage:      http://hackage.haskell.org/cgi-bin/hackage-scripts/package/X11-xft

      Description:   Bindings to the Xft, X Free Type interface library, and some Xrender parts

      License:       LGPL-2.1

*  dev-perl/X11-FreeDesktop-DesktopEntry

      Latest version available: 0.40.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 5 KiB

      Homepage:      http://search.cpan.org/dist/X11-FreeDesktop-DesktopEntry/

      Description:   An interface to Freedesktop.org .desktop files

      License:       || ( Artistic GPL-1+ )

*  dev-perl/X11-Protocol

      Latest version available: 0.560.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 99 KiB

      Homepage:      http://search.cpan.org/dist/X11-Protocol/

      Description:   Client-side interface to the X11 Protocol

      License:       || ( Artistic GPL-1+ ) MIT

*  dev-perl/X11-XCB [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.170.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 89 KiB

      Homepage:      http://search.cpan.org/dist/X11-XCB/

      Description:   Perl bindings for libxcb

      License:       || ( Artistic GPL-1+ )

*  dev-qt/qtx11extras

      Latest version available: 5.9.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 75 KiB

      Homepage:      https://www.qt.io/

      Description:   Linux/X11-specific support library for the Qt5 framework

      License:       || ( GPL-2 GPL-3 LGPL-3 ) FDL-1.3

*  media-fonts/x11fonts-jmk

      Latest version available: 3.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 610 KiB

      Homepage:      http://www.jmknoble.net/fonts/

      Description:   This package contains character-cell fonts for use with X

      License:       GPL-2

*  net-misc/x11-ssh-askpass

      Latest version available: 1.2.4.1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 29 KiB

      Homepage:      http://www.liquidmeme.net/software/x11-ssh-askpass/

      Description:   X11-based passphrase dialog for use with OpenSSH

      License:       HPND

*  x11-apps/x11perf

      Latest version available: 1.6.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 187 KiB

      Homepage:      https://www.x.org/wiki/ https://cgit.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X rendering operation stress test utility

      License:       MIT

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.4-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 KiB

      Homepage:      https://www.x.org/wiki/

      Description:   An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

      License:       metapackage

*  x11-libs/libX11

      Latest version available: 1.6.5-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.6.5-r1

      Size of files: 2307 KiB

      Homepage:      https://www.x.org/wiki/ https://cgit.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X11 library

      License:       MIT

*  x11-misc/x11vnc

      Latest version available: 0.9.14_p20161013

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1663 KiB

      Homepage:      https://libvnc.github.io/

      Description:   A VNC server for real X displays

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-module-rebuild

      Description:   Package set which contains all packages that match specified values of a specified variable.

[ Applications found : 13 ]
```

può dipendere anche da questo!

----------

## trigg

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Come ha detto sabayonino metti anche UTF-8.
> 
> Quello che non capisco e' da dove arrivi aa_DJ.utf8 che si vede dal comando locale.
> 
> eselect locale list cosa ritorna?

 

non avevo ancora letto la risposta

locale,gen

```
# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15
```

locale

```
trigg@gento ~ $ locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=aa_DJ.utf8

LC_CTYPE="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_TIME="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_PAPER="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_NAME="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="aa_DJ.utf8"

LC_ALL=
```

eselect loacale list

```
gento /home/trigg # eselect locale list

/etc/env.d/02locale: riga 4: LANG: comando non trovato

/etc/env.d/02locale: riga 5: LC_COLLATE: comando non trovato

!!! Error: Failed to source /etc/env.d/02locale.

Call stack:

    * load_config (config.bash:106)

    * read_env_value (locale.eselect:37)

    * do_list (locale.eselect:71)

    * check_do (core.bash:24)

    * do_action (core.bash:105)

    * main (eselect:181)

/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

/etc/env.d/02locale: riga 4: LANG: comando non trovato

/etc/env.d/02locale: riga 5: LC_COLLATE: comando non trovato

!!! Error: Failed to source /etc/env.d/02locale.

Call stack:

    * load_config (config.bash:106)

    * read_env_value (locale.eselect:37)

    * find_targets (locale.eselect:31)

    * do_list (locale.eselect:72)

    * check_do (core.bash:24)

    * do_action (core.bash:105)

    * main (eselect:181)

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   POSIX

  [3]   it_IT

  [4]   it_IT.iso88591

  [ ]   (free form)

exiting

gento /home/trigg # 
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non non devi installare alcun pacchetto, se xfce4 funziona hai gia' tutto quello che serve.

```
# eselect locale list

/etc/env.d/02locale: riga 4: LANG: comando non trovato

/etc/env.d/02locale: riga 5: LC_COLLATE: comando non trovato

!!! Error: Failed to source /etc/env.d/02locale.

Call stack:

    * load_config (config.bash:106)

    * read_env_value (locale.eselect:37)

    * do_list (locale.eselect:71)

    * check_do (core.bash:24)

    * do_action (core.bash:105)

    * main (eselect:181)

/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

/etc/env.d/02locale: riga 4: LANG: comando non trovato

/etc/env.d/02locale: riga 5: LC_COLLATE: comando non trovato

!!! Error: Failed to source /etc/env.d/02locale. 
```

Qua hai un po' di casini. Dopo aver aggiunto UTF-8 hai lanciato il comando, da root, locale-gen?

Cosa contiene il file /etc/env.d/02locale?

----------

## sabayonino

/etc/env.d/02locale: riga 4: LANG: comando non trovato 

posta il contenuto di

```
/etc/env.d/02locale
```

ci deve essere un errore di sintassi da qualche parte

Se ti può servire , il mio è impostato così

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"
```

PS : risposto assieme a fedeliallalinea

----------

## trigg

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
# Configuration file for eselect

# This file has been automatically generated.

LANG="it_IT.iso88591"

LANG = it_IT.UTF-8 

LC_COLLATE = C 
```

local-gen

```
gento /home/trigg # locale-gen

 * Generating 3 locales (this might take a while) with 4 jobs

 *  (1/3) Generating it_IT.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *  (3/3) Generating it_IT.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *  (2/3) Generating it_IT.UTF-8 ...                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Generation complete

 * Adding locales to archive ...                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

gento /home/trigg # 
```

forse ci siamo trovati 2 errori

la riga 4 di 02locale

ed il mancato comando di locale-gen

----------

## trigg

infatti adesso è italiano 

risolto , grazie per la disponibilità

bello gentoo , un sistema che per 2 anni mi ha fatto impazzire adesso mi sta piacendo sempre di più

grazie fedeliallalinea e grazie sabayonino   :Smile: 

sto imparando tantissimo in questi giorni

----------

